# Prospecting Pays!



## mountaineer (Jun 24, 2008)

To God Be The Glory,
Here is a sample from my prospecting I smelted and cupelled from the ground up,very pure!!!


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 24, 2008)

What is it?
Randy


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 24, 2008)

mountaineer said:


> To God Be The Glory,
> Here is a sample from my prospecting I smelted and cupelled from the ground up,very pure!!!


As has already been asked, what is it?

Why do you suggest it is very pure? (Proper) cupelling will remove base metals, but does nothing in the way of separating precious metals from one another. 

Want to tell us more?

Harold


----------



## mountaineer (Jun 25, 2008)

It is what happens when you do backyard experiments learning everything own my own from swirling a pan to this;I used a propane torch experimenting with some material on a cupel and it seems my smelter is more efficient;however,I was still able to recover the bright shiny yellow stuff in the photo above and it test 22kt+.
Sorry about the part on cupelling as this particular seemingly unacceptable method was not done the proper way.......


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 25, 2008)

mountaineer said:


> It is what happens when you do backyard experiments learning everything own my own from swirling a pan to this;I used a propane torch experimenting with some material on a cupel and it seems my smelter is more efficient;however,I was still able to recover the bright shiny yellow stuff in the photo above and it test 22kt+.
> Sorry about the part on cupelling as this particular seemingly unacceptable method was not done the proper way.......


Congratulations on your hard earned progress. 

About cupelling. Regardless of the degree of success, you won't achieve pure metals as long as you have more than one of them in the heat. It's a good way to eliminate base metals, although on a large scale it wouldn't be a good idea. Dealing with the fumes from lead is a serious matter, and it's very much a part of proper cupelling. 

While 22K+ is nice, the normal target for gold is 9995 fine (or better). You won't achieve that by melting unless you incorporate the Miller chlorine process, which is not only unlikely, but not advised. You might achieve success by zone refining, but that requires expensive equipment, unlikely to be found in the home shop. That process is generally reserved for raising the quality of already good quality gold by removing traces of other elements.

Your next logical move is to learn to refine chemically. Everything you need to know to enjoy success can be found on this forum-----and in Hoke's book. Make sure you read it, or a like publication if you intend to learn refining. It will make the task simple. 

Harold


----------



## mountaineer (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you very much Harold_V,
a wise man pointed this website out to me because he knew I would need the great info. and advice such as you have provided,much obliged.


----------

